# Laker Report: The Trade to End All Trades



## emplay (Jun 9, 2003)

Alright guys here it is . . . Sky and I put together a doozy.

Everything you need to know about the Lakers/Dallas deal

*link*

partners include Washington, New York, Golden State - and optionally Portland.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Sorry dude but Cuban has confirmed that Nowitzki will not be part
of any trade. This is not going to happen.

That offer is ridiculous. You think we are going to give Dirk,
Walker, Howard and the #5 pick.

That is a Laker pipe dream.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> Sorry dude but Cuban has confirmed that Nowitzki will not be part
> of any trade. This is not going to happen.
> 
> ...


He also confirmed he would not trade Raef...

He also confirmed he would not trade Van Exel under any scenerios

He also confirmed...

...I think you get the point.


Dirk / Howard / #5 for Shaq


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I read on some website that 
NJ offer Martin and Kittles
Clips got rejected
Dallas offered Dirk and Nash - please dont be tru!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

It is an interesting scenario - Shaq in Dallas. If Dallas has to give up Nash and Dirk - I would vote "yes" in a meeting of the minds with Cuban. Why?

Because Nash is getting along in years and Dirk is about as good as he'll ever be. Dallas has not gone to the big show with them - but they would have a monster's chance at going to the big show if they had Shaq. Much of a chance like that will depend on who is left on the roster with Shaq.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow I am surprised TRM, I agree with you about Nash but not about Dirk. I think a trade of Nash, Walker, and Stackhouse is good enough to get Shaq. Then we would already have our replacement for Nash in Devin. Our lineup would be this:
Shaq
Dirk
Howard
Finley
Harris

I consider that a very good team and also a good mix of young and old.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

If its for Dirk, Howard, Walker and the 5th pick, the Mavs need to tell the Lakers to shove it. Shaq, as dominant as he is, is not worth that much. Ok, Nash is 30 or so, and he is still spectacular. Yes he is getting along in the years, but he is still very productive considering his age and had one of his best years of his career and is still one of the best PG in the league. Dirk, I think will get better. People don't often realize that he only just turned 26. His numbers have gone down this year because of the new arrivals of Walker and Jamison. Anyway, if they trade away Dirk, Walker, Howard, their picks, or whoever, I don't think they will win, even with Shaq. A lineup with 

Nash
Daniels
Finley
Fortson?
Shaq

looks great...

until you see...

Payton/Harris
Kobe
Howard
Walker
Nowitzki

Ok... the triangle offense has been scrapped. Payton and Bryant will play better than they have been last season because they will have more breathing room. Even with Shaq, on the Mavs, I do not think they will beat a team like that. Ok, they still can't guard the inside, but look at your perimeter defenders. Payton, Bryant, Howard. They can all defend. And the Laker offense. Everyone on the team can score. A trade like that would be very lopsided.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

If Cuban does Dirk, Nash, Walker and #5 or even Dirk and Nash. He will lose many fans


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Also, Cuban should get Nash to resign by saying Dirk will definately stay coz if Dirk gets traded, Nash will leave


----------

